# Seeking info about Hop Gar Kung Fu



## SimSportPlyr (May 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone -

I have a little back ground in aikido, judo, jujitsu, and wing chun, and I'm curious about Hop Gar, specifically what happens at a workout:

1. Are there typically calisthenics as part of the warmup?   If so, what type?

2. Are there form?

3. Is there sparring?

4. What else does a session consist of?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2015)

Welcome along


----------



## SimSportPlyr (May 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along



Thanks kindly for the welcome, Transk53!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 7, 2015)

The activities in any class are likely to vary greatly from one school or one teacher to the next.  This is often how it is in traditional Chinese martial arts.

Hop Gar is not common.  Why are you interested in this one in particular?


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2015)

And who with??


----------



## SimSportPlyr (May 7, 2015)

Actually, I am looking for a Tai Chi school, and one of the ones I'm considering also teaches Hop Gar in the following hour (time slot).

I thought that if Hop Gar sounds interesting to me, I would give it a try (as well as Tai Chi).

Hmmm, the forum won't let me post the school's URL.   The school is, I believe, called the Arden Manor Tai Chi & Kung Fu school, at 1415 Rushden Drive, _Sacramento_, CA 95864


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2015)

Hmmm ... not familiar with them & I didn't see them on a list I would've thought them to be. But that means nothing.

FC is out that way... He'd be a better source of info. 

Lots of luck.


----------



## SimSportPlyr (May 7, 2015)

clfsean said:


> Hmmm ... not familiar with them & I didn't see them on a list I would've thought them to be. But that means nothing.
> 
> FC is out that way... He'd be a better source of info.
> 
> Lots of luck.



Thanks for investigating this school.   I appreciate it!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 7, 2015)

SimSportPlyr said:


> Actually, I am looking for a Tai Chi school, and one of the ones I'm considering also teaches Hop Gar in the following hour (time slot).
> 
> I thought that if Hop Gar sounds interesting to me, I would give it a try (as well as Tai Chi).
> 
> Hmmm, the forum won't let me post the school's URL.   The school is, I believe, called the Arden Manor Tai Chi & Kung Fu school, at 1415 Rushden Drive, _Sacramento_, CA 95864


Well I don't know anything about them.  I'm actually Tibetan white crane, a related system to hop gar. Not the same, but they derived from the same root method.  

Used to be some hop gar people here in San Francisco, I don't know much about their story but I'm guessing the teacher in Sacramento must be out of that lineage, Harry Ng I believe was his name, taught around here a few decades ago.  I think David Chin was his student.

Anyway, I'm guessing lots of reps of basics, lots of punching drills and conditioning.  If they do it right, it's a very demanding work out.  Probably lots of forms, those too are a challenging part of training.  Some kind of application drills.  Overall, if they are traditional, expect a demanding session every time.

I love the Tibetan methods, I used to do other stuff including Taino, but not anymore.  White crane does it for me.


----------



## SimSportPlyr (May 7, 2015)

Thanks very much for the feedback, Michael.   I appreciate it.


----------



## Transk53 (May 8, 2015)

SimSportPlyr said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback, Michael.   I appreciate it.



Just of interest, why Tai Chi?


----------



## SimSportPlyr (May 8, 2015)

Transk53, I'd like to study Tai Chi for health/exercise reasons.


----------

